

Ask HN: Anyone want to help improve my film news aggregator? - Mrtierne

filmnewshub.com: It's been a great tool for me to learn.  The site even attracted a small group of heavy users but it could certainly be a more attractive/powerful tool.
======
anujkk
Is it like Google News for films? I can see some similarity.

Edit:

Some observations:

1\. It is a collection of rss feeds sorted under rss source. Currently, it
looks like link farming. If you can add some more information like source,
date/time(x hours/mins ago), a short summary/part of actual article, any
relevant picture from page, etc. it will become more appealing and
informational.

2\. Grouping feeds by source isn't that appealing. Group it by either
categories or tags.

3\. Design needs work. Reduce the size of branding and move it a top left
corner. Get some decent logo. Move search box at top. Provide a category based
filter in left panel. Change feed items as suggested in point 1.

4\. Introduce vote up/down and social sharing feature for each news item.

5\. Introduce some sections like top news, editor's choice, personalized feeds
etc.

~~~
Mrtierne
A Google News layout would be great and yes that would be more useful. It's
just that the implementation is beyond my current skill level. \- 1\. Feeds
under the site url. Agreed additional design is needed as well as more
metadata displayed.

2\. I do like grouping by categories and tags but only in addition to source.
I like source because the sites do have very unique voices and posting
agendas. For example, Deadline presents information they think people working
in the entertainment industry would enjoy. On the other side Slashfilm caters
more to casual movie fans.

3\. All good ideas, thank you. Anyone want to help with design?

4\. Yes, the "AddThis" widget hasn't helped much. A more robust social
integration is something I'm currently planning out.

5\. All great ideas, but again not sure how to technically implement. I'm
aware how some of the better aggs do it with linking and human curation.

Thanks again all good stuff!

------
iambot
What kinda help you looking for, Im a designer and front-end (javascript etc)
dev. Is the project open source?

Edit: I'd be interested in helping/contributing.

~~~
Mrtierne
Nothing really to open source but it's built on: Universal Feed Parser,
Django, MySQL. I do support open source so encourage the release of any
components developed for the the site to be so.

Design help is very much needed as you can see from the layout. Happy to
discuss any ideas, feel free to email me

------
revorad
For starters, at least show the date of the articles in the search results.
Allow filtering by source, time, author, and any other relevant parameter.

~~~
Mrtierne
Thanks for the input and yes I agree that'd be great. I've attempted to
implement but have been unsuccessful ... still learning :)

